# airbag module replacement



## Streetrod60 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi guys,
So my car was drown in the flood. After a diagnostic from my mechanic, the error in the module found. We decide to replace it. I search in the online market and found used airbag module from a crash vehicle. The part number is the same, and I also already give the seller my VIN number. He said that the airbag he sell is have the same coding with mine. 
I ask the seller about the installation, he said that I only just replace my broken module with his module, and then erase the crash data.
Is that just like that? So I only replace my module with his module then plug the OBD tools and erase the crash code? Or more complicated things to come? 

Thank you


----------

